# Due to start Clomid and feeling low



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi girls,

I had AF today and I'm due to start Clomid tomorrow, almost a year to the day since we started ttc. I'm feeling really down about it as DH and I have decided that if it doesn't work we will go for private treatment and possibly IVF/ICSI next year. I am absolutely terrified as we seem to be getting closer to our 'last resort' option. I just have a feeling that the Clomid won't work for us (DH's test results weren't brilliant) and the thought of another few months of failure and disappointment ahead of us isn't appealing; to be honest, I don't think I can cope with it.

DH doesn't really understand as I was really excited about the Clomid at first but now I am dreading the thought of it not working for us. We had a huge row earlier and we are both drained by the emotion of it all.

Sorry to be such a moaner but I can't seem to see much point of anything anymore.


Lou x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

lou

sorry you are feeling down so masses of  to you 
IF is hard at what ever stage we are at isnt it! I know it is easy to say it but try and stay  , sending loads of  your way hun
There are several ladies who clomid has worked for ! and we have had some clomid bfp recently! 
Please come introduce yourself on the clomid girls thread! the ladies are lovely and are really supportive


love
suzie xx


----------



## charlotte17 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Mrs G,

Just to let you know there are more of us out there than you think! I too have PCOS, was diagnosed in 1995. Thomas was naturally conceived in 1998, but the huge difference was that we weren't trying! This time round is a whole different kettle of fish. I'm on my 7th cycle of Clomid, and I still make myself feel positive. Although after 6 attempts I know the odds are against me! I have been on metformin since October '04, and to be quite honest I don't know whether that makes any difference or not. I suppose it has helped regulate my periods, but it hasn't been the wonder drug that I was lead to believe. (ie weightloss etc.)

Anyhoo, please stay positive,  it helps you to stay sane. Allow yourself a cry and scream at times   and most of all. talk to your partner and tell them everything! 

fingers and toes crossed
Charlotte xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HI Lou,

I completely understand how you feel - we've been trying for 2 and a half years now and I'm now on my second cycle of Clomid.  I've heard loads of positive reports about it - mostly on here - but just at the moment I'm really despondent and just have a feeling that it won't work for us.  All we can do is hope, keep positive and keep on smiling, but it's really hard, i know!
Good luck to you and let's hope we all get BFP's really soon.
Loads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxxxxxx


----------



## wiggi (Oct 7, 2005)

i no how u feel but dont give up yet as my df an i had never really argued in 3yrs an omg this mth has been awful went home 4 the wk end 2 liverpool an 2 nephews had babies on the way home got a call of x wife she had just had a boy 6wks early an didnt have a choice had 2 have his girls hardest thing ive had 2 do 4 a while but we have got through it an were back 2 r normal selves wat eva that is at the moment but wer communicating which is the key ive found that these treatments r lonely im now on my 2nd course of clomid due 4 my scan on tues then have my injection an on my 2ww x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Lou,

I know exactly how you feel, TTC is such a rollercoaster of emotions - we felt exactly the same when we started clomid - "this will work for us" - but unfortunately it didn't and we are going for IUI later in the year.

DH and I have had some mighty rows but it does make you stronger - i have recently just started reflexology and it has REALLY REALLY helped me - just to relax and chill out, we havent had an argument in 3 weeks!!! It was everyday at one stage!!!

We'll get there and so will you.

V 
xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Lou

Reading your post was like reading something I would have written myself a few years ago. I remember the initial excitement at starting Clomid and the fears it would not work too. 

The very best of luck to you for your cycles of Clomid   It does work for alot of ladies and you may well be one of them    

If you do end up down the IVF route all I can say is that you will encounter some ups and downs on the way but you will amaze yourself at your strength to cope with all that you need to do to achieve a pregnancy.

Good luck to you    

Nicky x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your support.  I was having a very bad day yesterday, I'm usually quite positive.  I suppose we all have our days when it gets to us.  

Good luck to everyone ttc - I am going to take my first Clomid at 5.00pm today and I'll give you an update soon about how it's going.

Thanks again,

Louise x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Louise

Ditto what everyone here has already said.  Ive been TTC #1 for almost 7 years and its heartbreaking to get a BFN every month.  I started Clomid last year and although I ovulated once the dose was increased I didnt get Pregnant.  I started again on Clomid in June this year and its making me ovulate (I dont ovulate unmedicated).

Now that Im ovulating on Clomid I try to keep myself sane by constantly reminding myself that it takes an average of 12 months for a healthy fertile couple to fall pregnant.  If Clomid puts me on a par with these couples then at some point I should fall PG - well thats the theory anyway.

I am now on my 11th cycle of Clomid since I started last year.  I have my ups and downs as well and the 2ww is the longest 2 weeks in any month and these boards are a lifesaver during those times.

Try and relax, talk to your partner frankly and openly.  I used to think my DH was uncaring and didnt understand but when we had a heart to heart I found out how scared he was and how desperately he wanted this baby too and I hadnt really considered how it affected him before.  That brought us closer and now we can be found huddled up in bed of a night reading our own respective baby books! lol

Sending you lots of      and  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep, i think we have all been there and done that at some point.

Dh and I have been ttc for 5½ years now. he is very positive whereas i look at the negative side, thankfully not argued yet about any of it.  we only have 4 months left on clomid and its on to the "big" treatments, presumably IUI or IVF and it is starting to bother me.

Hope you feel a bit better now. stay strong and positive   and know you are not alone xxxx


----------

